# Spouse Visa Success applied in India - Our documents checklist



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

My husband recently applied for spouse visa at New delhi, India and it got approved and below is our list of supporting documents:

Forms

Printed copy of filled online form
Appendix 2
SUO07/2 form

Applicant

Introduction letter
Passport
Passport size photo x 1 (with name written at the back)
IELTS certificate
TB medical certificate
Proposed flight itinerary

Sponsor

Letter of Sponsorship
Photocopy of passport

Proof of relationship

Marriage photos and certificate
Photos together
Phone bills for last one year
Screenshots of emails for nearly 2 years
Screenshots of watsapp chat for last 6 months
Screenshots of skype 
My flight tickets to India

Financial requirements
(We meet the financial requirement by combining Category A and Category D, I have two jobs one salaried and one non salaried employment)

6 month payslips from both jobs with corresponding bank statements
Banks statements for 3 savings account (savings held for last 6 months)
Letter declaring the source of savings (general savings over a number of years + scholarship and student grant received in last couple of years)
Regarding source of savings we submitted bank statments showing money transferring from current to saving account and scholarship + student grant letter

Accomodation
(Living with parents in a rented property)

Letter from landlord
Letter from parents
Tenancy agreement on my parents name
Utility bill on my name
Council tax bill on parents name
Property inspection report (We got it done from a local estate agent for £150, our local council said they charge £200 for this)

I am an university student and one of the job I have is a paid internship and it is a fixed term contract. So, if any of you are in the same situation please remember as long as you have been working from last 6 months and your job is current when you apply you should be fine.

When my husband submitted his documents and did the biometrics at New delhi, India he was told it will take about 15-20 working days to process the application but it only took 9 working days for us (so seems like there processing times have significantly improved).

If any of you have any questions regarding our case please feel free to ask. Good luck to everyone who is in the process of applying or have already applied I know how stressful it is we have planned our application for an year and half and the outcome was positive in the first attempt so we are very thankful to god and grateful for each piece of advice we received on this forum.

Thank you


----------



## visaBlues (Mar 14, 2014)

Congratulations on your visa!  that is great news!! Thank you for posting such a comprehensive list of documents you supplied. I find it very useful. I do have a question however about category A non-salaried employment. You said that you applied with both salaried and non-salaried employment under category A. I think that my spouse might qualify under non-salaried employment for 6 months, but it is difficult for me to see if this is true, as she doesn't get payslips from the employer, but pays tax etc. Is it necessary to submit P60 or something else if you go this route?


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Addition to Financial requirements: 

Contract from both jobs
Employer letter from both jobs
P60 for 1 job (I only had P60 for one my jobs)


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

visaBlues, sorry I forgot to add contract and other details to my financial section.

I followed the below from Annex FM Section FM 1.7:

(a) Payslips covering:
(i) a period of 6 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for at least 6 months (and where paragraph 13(b) of this Appendix does not apply); or (ii) any period of salaried employment in the period of 12 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for less than 6 months (or at least 6 months but the person does not rely on paragraph 13(a) of this Appendix), or in the financial year(s) relied upon by a self-employed person.

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

(c) Personal bank statements corresponding to the same period(s) as the payslips at paragraph 2(a), showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly.
(d) Where the person is a director of a limited company based in the UK, evidence that the company is not a type specified in paragraph 9(a). This can include the latest Annual Return filed at Companies House.

In addition to the evidence listed above, paragraph 2A of Appendix FM-SE specifies that P60(s) for the relevant period(s) of employment (if issued) and a signed contract(s) of employment may also be submitted in respect of paid employment in the UK. If they are not submitted, the decision-maker may grant the application if otherwise satisfied that the requirements of Appendix FM-SE relating to that employment are met, or they may ask for the documents to be submitted in accordance with paragraph D of the Appendix.

I think payslips are very important maybe someone else with more knowledge can shed some light on this


----------



## simrun255 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats seems like a bloody record, considering spouse visas from india seem to take anywhere from 8-12 weeks


----------



## Osho2014 (May 16, 2014)

Hi

I am new to posting anthing on this forum but i have found it so useful since i knew i was doing the visa for my husband. I am into month 3 of category A and i am doing it through two jobs. 

Your post caught my eye as you also done it with two jobs.My jobs are salaried and the other is non-salaried. Congratulations on your visa, i feel so nervous and already preparing all my evidence and more on proof on relationship as we have been apart for over a year but i have been to see him three times.

Do you have any advice for me? And how did you fill out appendix 2 with the two jobs?

Kind Regards


----------



## sid_del (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations!  

Thank you for posting the list of documents. 

I'm applying next week in category A 

Can you please tell how many days gap was there after online form filing and documents submission? 

Also how the TB test was done - through VFS approved clinic or can one submit from anyone. 

Regards,
Siddhartha


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

You can choose the documents submission date on visa4uk website, there was 4 day gap between our online application and document submission.

TB test must be done through an approved clinic, here is a list of approved clinics in India https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/tuberculosis-test-for-a-uk-visa-clinics-in-india 

Goodluck!


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

@Osho2014 
Hi, sorry I do not know how I missed your post but I hope it will still be useful. From my experience I advise you to just make sure you have all the required documents from both jobs which includes all 6 payslips with relevant banks statments, contract, employer letter, P60 (if issued). 

For appendix 2- I filled the first job details in the space provided, then I sticked an additional sheet where I explained I have another job and provided all the details fro my second job and then showed the total annual salary togther from both jobs.

You can also provide the second job details at the end of the form in additional notes if you wish to.

Just make sure you calculate the annual salary properly for your non-salaried employment.

Good luck


----------



## Bullring (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations!!! 
Just a quick question about the "IELTS certificate", I thought is was an ESOL A1 certificate but my fiance is finding that in Vadodra she is being asked to complete a full IELTS course. How much did it cost your fiance and how long is the course.My Fiance has complete one year of a BComm and is fluent in English so just want sot sit the exam. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks!
It costed about 1000 INR. You can choose the date of the test and then purchase the learning material and prepare at home or take tuition classes there are specific tuitions availabe for IELTS. I don't know the price of tuitions as my husband prepared at home and he said its not difficult at all. Good luck


----------



## rambo1234 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey ,
Congrats on your visa. Thanks for exhaustive list .
You are working there and I assume this is not spouse settlement visa, which is applied when you are the spouse of a settled person (ILR / citizen) , right ? 
I read that spouse settlement visas generally take 8-12 weeks from India.


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Correction: Sorry taking the IELTS exam costed 10000 INR


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

rambo1234
It is a spouse settlement visa I am a British citizen and my husband applied in India. That's what I heard as well before applying but fortunately it was a lot quicker for us..


----------



## rambo1234 (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks a lot for the quick reply preeti15 , really appreciate it. Ignore my visitor msg to you.

I am 5 months pregnant right now , and assuming tht we put in our application by october 15, what you think are my chances are , of getting the visa on or before december 15? I can travel only until december end as i am due in jan end.

My husband is a citizen too .


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

You can check the visa processing times by accessing the home office link below:

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/

I don't know where you are applying from but I have checked for New Delhi, India and the average processing time is 30 days so just make sure you prepare your case well and all the documentation is complete and hopefully you will get the visa on time.. Good luck


----------



## rambo1234 (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks a lot for the quick reply Preeti15
I will be applying from Mumbai and we are engaging an UK solicitor or a consultant for the same adn the processing time is the same 30 days for Mumbai as well.

Is it reliable ? so many ppl scared me that it takes months, including consultants here in mumbai .

Thanks again


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't worry too much I heard about those stories of taking months as well but when my husband went to submit the documents he was told that there processing times have improved now and he will hear back within 4 weeks and I have personally found that website reliable so just stay positive..


----------

